# GROM USB Android iPhone and Bluetooth Car Kit got reviewed



## GROMAudio (May 9, 2013)

Hi fellow members!

We are proud to receive a positive review for our GROM-USB3 USB Android iPhone Car Kit and GROM Bluetooth Dongle (GROM-BTD)










"I tested the kit via Spotify on a Samsung Galaxy S8 device which yielded fantastic results. 
Compared with a previously bought FM transmitter, there was no interference, smooth gapless playback, and clarity was excellent.
Rather like CD quality, sub-bass rumble was taut and well-defined, the midrange vocals were articulate, and high frequencies were extensive." 
*By Smit Patel*

The highlights of the review are:
- easy to install;
- superb quality sound;
- integrated controls;
- OEM look and feel










Read the full review at:
https://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/grom-audio-bluetooth-usb-car-kit/

Shop for GROM USB Android iPhone and Bluetooth Car Kits at https://gromaudio.com

*Winter Holidays Special: *

$20.00 OFF: USB3, MST4, BT3. 
$50.00 off: VLINE 
Coupon CODE: *BRIGHT2019*

Drive happy!


----------

